# Maui Easter Sunrise Service



## jzsackst (Jan 13, 2008)

We will be in Maui on Easter Sun.  We will be on the BI from 3/20 to 3/22 then to Maui early evening Sat.  We won't have much time to find a sunrise service once we arrive.  I was hoping someone could recommend a service especially one that involves some Hawaiian traditions.  We are staying at Maui Marriott.  Also would appreciate any suggestions for Easter brunch etc.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2008)

Some of our family attended Easter services at the tiny Hawaiian church just past Makena.  If you're staying at the Marriott I'm sure that is going to be too far for you to go.  I don't know if it was a sunrise service, but it is conducted in Hawaiian (or at least used to be).

http://www.hawaiiweb.com/maui/sites_to_see/KeawalaiChurch.htm


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 13, 2008)

There were a few sunrise services advertised in the local paper.  One was held in a field near our hotel in Wailea but I can't recall exactly where.  I'm sure the concierge would be able to help you.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 13, 2008)

Why not write, email or phone a church of the right denomination beforehand and ask them?  Or perhaps the Convention & Visitor's Bureau, or as mentioned, the concierge.  But do it ahead of time.  I've stumped a concierge before...sometimes they need time to find things out, and time is one thing you won't have.  Oh, and get directions, too.

Fern



jzsackst said:


> We will be in Maui on Easter Sun.  We will be on the BI from 3/20 to 3/22 then to Maui early evening Sat.  We won't have much time to find a sunrise service once we arrive.  I was hoping someone could recommend a service especially one that involves some Hawaiian traditions.  We are staying at Maui Marriott.  Also would appreciate any suggestions for Easter brunch etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2008)

Where's Sterling?  He will know.


----------



## jzsackst (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the information.  I am going to contact the concierge about a month before we go and hopefully they can help us out.  We are looking forward to our trip and counting the days.


----------

